
Hands-on with the RED Hydrogen One, an ambitious smartphone - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/19/17372510/red-hydrogen-one-smartphone-hands-on-photos-video
======
hbcondo714
> The Hydrogen One is very big. The prototype used we looked at was larger
> than an iPhone 8 Plus

Glad to see a review of this and know the dimensions more but the reviewer
doesn’t mention when the phone is supposed to be made available by AT&T /
Verizon

------
yial
I don't know if I would personally want one, but it does seem pretty darn
cool. Especially the physical old-school look esthetic of it.

------
John_KZ
Any info on the "4 view holographic" display?

~~~
ricardobeat
In the video, yes.

~~~
John_KZ
It doesn't explain much.

